# 155 80 r13 milestar



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

I jus bought a pair of milestar an white walls didn't come coved in the blue stuff like when u buy them new.....I cleaned the white wall with white wall bleach cleaner and sos pad an there still not white the brownish yellow!!!!.wtf how can I get them white?


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

goodluck junk tires, we call them,"brown stars"


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Damit!"!!.wtf..I never orderd them b4 they jus ran out of marshals were I order from so orded milestar!fuking milestars!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like they got another lifetime customer :thumbsup: JIMMY


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i heard people sand off the first layer of brownwall with sand paper, and then they said they stay white but idk... maybe wet sanding them buffs it out


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ill get back to you on that. ill asking my hommie how he does it to keep his white


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Alrite cool yea find out an let me know!...wat grit sand paper u think will work???


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sometimes u get lucky and find good batch that actually stay somewhat white.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

well i guess yellow is better than brown


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

"caca stars" Where did you order them from?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha.....dam easytires.com sumthing like that


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

www.tires-easy.com I got to check it out... Roadstar Robinson has Marshals....


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another one falls victim to da famous "Brown Stars"


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I need more marshals??????.# I can call to order?


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

??????????


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Mr.lincoln said:


> I jus bought a pair of milestar an white walls didn't come coved in the blue stuff like when u buy them new.....I cleaned the white wall with white wall bleach cleaner and sos pad an there still not white the brownish yellow!!!!.wtf how can I get them white?


----------



## Broly (Sep 18, 2012)

:facepalm: ^^^those ain't brownstars he's cleaning. brownstars have a bad white wall all the way through.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Broly said:


> :facepalm: ^^^those ain't brownstars he's cleaning. brownstars have a bad white wall all the way through.


Its true what they say. Once you go brownstars, you never go back. :thumbsdown:


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Try oven cleaner and sos pad


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Broly said:


> :facepalm: ^^^those ain't brownstars he's cleaning. brownstars have a bad white wall all the way through.


Ive done it several times to the brownstars and have gotten them white as snow........but eventually after 3 weeks of riding the oil seeps thru the white wall........


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

I need marshals who's has them????


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Well ima see if I can get my milestars white!!!!!!!!!!.b.c they seem to wear out real sliw slow for me an thas good othere than the dam white wall u can stand dirty brown white walls


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

:roflmao:


BIG E 602 said:


> goodluck junk tires, we call them,"brown stars"


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

sos pad and brake clean, dip the pad in water and soak the shit out of the pad with the brake clean. They will stay clean for a week or two but will turn brown again


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)

ya, i try oven cleaner and sos pad do a couple times. but too much work they suck.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Light sand paper works great on these tire.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

We dont have much options with tires anymore


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Get 5.20's. JIMMY


----------

